# Where do you begin ?



## Jaded Heart

H moved out on Tuesday , he is not sure where our marriage will go ! He is still talking to the OW that he had an EA with . I don't know what to believe cause he has lied so much to me about her. 

He said in time he would like to try and do things to see if we can get through all this.

I mentioned to him the other night that if we did get through this I could not see us living together again right away cause there was so much damage and we really need to start over. 

My problem is when I'm around him I'm so tense and closed up cause I'm scared of saying something that will make him mad. 

I don't know how to have fun with him cause the past 3 months have been hell.

I suggested that we could go for drives, maybe supper, or maybe even just sit at my house or his and watch a movie or play a game ! 

I seriously have no idea , I'm not going to push him to do anything. I was thinking of waiting till the middle of April and then ask if he wanted to go to supper. We have to drive to the big city the end of April and I was thinking if we are starting to talk and spend time together maybe we could spend the night in the City ! 


DO you think I'm thinking to far ahead? 

How did you all start over , where do you start ?


----------



## anx

I don't remember if MC was an option for you. MC and move slow. Coffee, dinner, bowling, etc. Slowly work things out in MC and go on simple dates.


----------



## DelinquentGurl

Personally, I wouldn't ask him to do anything and just work on you.
Focus on doing things that make you happy.
I'm not saying give up on your marriage, I am just saying focus on making yourself stronger.
Go to counseling, change your hair, take a class. Work on YOU, since you are only responsible for your actions and behavior.

It isn't fun walking around on eggshells, and you shouldn't have to do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

